# Cheap niceish hotel central Manchester?



## cyberfairy (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking to stay over Saturday night in Manchester for Dpercussion as last train home stupidly early on Saturday night. Anyone now an OK place to stay the night near the centre thats not too expensive?


----------



## hiccup (Jul 30, 2007)

I stayed in a Premier Travel Inn in Manchester a few months ago. Was perfectly pleasant, if a bit soulless. Cost about £60 for a double, I think.

iirc, there are two such hotels in Manchester.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 30, 2007)

Just did a quick search. Central Manchester this Saturday, £60 for a twin/double. Bit pricey if you're on your own, not so bad if you're sharing.

http://www.premiertravelinn.com/pti/home.do


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 30, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I stayed in a Premier Travel Inn in Manchester a few months ago. Was perfectly pleasant, if a bit soulless. Cost about £60 for a double, I think.
> 
> iirc, there are two such hotels in Manchester.


Yes, torn between the soulless looking Ibis and a slightly dodgier but more interesting looking place called Hilton Lodge or something which is classified as hostel even though sixty quid a nght


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2007)

we're staying at an ibis hotel i think, mrs21 booked it, i think it was about £60 for a night - we're up there on saturday night


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 30, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> we're staying at an ibis hotel i think, mrs21 booked it, i think it was about £60 for a night - we're up there on saturday night


 What you up for? You coming to Dpercussion? Maybe we can have a small soulless meetup


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> What you up for? You coming to Dpercussion? Maybe we can have a small soulless meetup



i don't know what dpercussion is 

mrs21 wanted to see the sights, she's never been there, so we're up on saturday afternoon, having a look around, eating and that, coming back sunday, pm me if you're staying at the ibis - could meet in the hotel bar and pretend to be business travellers


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 30, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i don't know what dpercussion is
> 
> mrs21 wanted to see the sights, she's never been there, so we're up on saturday afternoon, having a look around, eating and that, coming back sunday, pm me if you're staying at the ibis - could meet in the hotel bar and pretend to be business travellers


Cool Not 100 percent about Ibis atm but looks like best value and convenient so will probably be there. Will Pm when sure
www.dpercussion.com/
 Do try a pop into this-last one as well. Thread about it somewhere.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 31, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i don't know what dpercussion is
> 
> mrs21 wanted to see the sights, she's never been there, so we're up on saturday afternoon, having a look around, eating and that, coming back sunday, pm me if you're staying at the ibis - could meet in the hotel bar and pretend to be business travellers


Decided we gonna stay at the Brittania looks cool (362 bedrooms!) only a fiver more than Ibis and get a free bottle of wine Pm if you wanna meet up at Dpercussion
Edit-actually after reading reviews of Brittania going to be staying at Ibis after all! All you can eat buffet brekkie too!


----------



## moose (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd definitely not stay at the Brit. It's not uncommon to have your door kicked in during the night.


----------



## chio (Aug 1, 2007)

You might as well stay at the Ibis and buy a £5 bottle of plonk


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 1, 2007)

Brittania looked lovely but loads of people complained bitterly about it online-could only afford room with no window which are meant to be awfully small, hot and dusty and I'm a bit claustrophobic Would expect a window for seventy quid! Didn't know about the door breaking either 
 Ibis looks fine and all you can eat buffet brekkie for a fiver!


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 3, 2007)

just go out to Jilly's after dpercussion. open til 7am 

if half naked drunk emos are your sort of thing.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 3, 2007)

johnnymarrsbars said:
			
		

> just go out to Jilly's after dpercussion. open til 7am
> 
> if half naked drunk emos are your sort of thing.


I honestly can't think of anything worse  Unless they were entiely naked. Although thats impossible as how the hell do you get those tight trousers off


----------



## chio (Aug 3, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I honestly can't think of anything worse  Unless they were entiely naked. Although thats impossible as how the hell do you get those tight trousers off



A pressure washer.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 5, 2007)

As a woman, you're likely to get propositioned wandering round near the Britannia as well.  Manchester's main red light district is around Chorlton Street coach station.  Lots of unsavoury characters around there.  I wouldn't stay at the Britannia.  It's a bit sleazy tbh.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 5, 2007)

johnnymarrsbars said:
			
		

> just go out to Jilly's after dpercussion. open til 7am
> 
> if half naked drunk emos are your sort of thing.



Only on a Friday - Saturday it closes at 3am.

And it's alright actually - I ended up in there last night myself having not been in ages. It's Rock Kitchen up the road at MMU Union which is full of emo kids.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2007)

stayed at the ibis in portland street, fairly basic, but a decent bed and shower for £65, was woken up by a drunken Irish man at about 2am, who seemed to be running around on several floors shouting "get out, get out"  apart from that it was fine, didn't have a late one, ate and drank loads ,went to dimitris for a massive tapas meal, saw a big queue for dpercussion, had a few pints in the ox, and briton's protection, went to the museum of science and industry, had a drink in the corner house, then a massive italian meal at giorgio's, was drunk and stuffed by about 9.30 and went and crashed out


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 5, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> stayed at the ibis in portland street, fairly basic, but a decent bed and shower for £65, was woken up by a drunken Irish man at about 2am, who seemed to be running around on several floors shouting "get out, get out"  apart from that it was fine, didn't have a late one, ate and drank loads ,went to dimitris for a massive tapas meal, saw a big queue for dpercussion, had a few pints in the ox, and briton's protection, went to the museum of science and industry, had a drink in the corner house, then a massive italian meal at giorgio's, was drunk and stuffed by about 9.30 and went and crashed out


Glad you had fun-Our Ibis was £57 a night for a double with ensuite and peaceful night A hungover henparty was fun at the buffet in the morning. They had sunglasses on and 'couldn't remember anything that happened since the gay bar' 
Really like Manchester-don't think could live in another big city now though...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Glad you had fun-Our Ibis was £57 a night for a double with ensuite and peaceful night A hungover henparty was fun at the buffet in the morning. They had sunglasses on and 'couldn't remember anything that happened since the gay bar'
> Really like Manchester-don't think could live in another big city now though...



there was a hen party there who woke mrs21 up, i slept through their return


----------



## softybabe (Aug 5, 2007)

hmmm... softyyoungman and I stayed at the Sachas hotel on Tib st, it was good  and only 37.50 including brekkie but then it was a Wednesday night but a match day (Man U V Inter).


----------



## chio (Aug 6, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> hmmm... softyyoungman and I stayed at the Sachas hotel on Tib st, it was good  and only 37.50 including brekkie but then it was a Wednesday night but a match day (Man U V Inter).



Yikes! Whenever I go past that place I always think it's the hotel that taste forgot. Is it actually OK?


----------

